# Damon Howatt Bows



## stabow

It doesn't have any value so give it to me. LOL. Sorry can't help you on the value but sounds like a nice bow.....stabow


----------



## vermonster13

There are always a few on E-bay. Just do a search over there on closed auctions and you'll get an idea of what people are willing to pay.


----------



## retro-grouch

In good shape..maybe $50 or $75.

Howatt is now a division of Martin Archery.

What is the serial number?


----------



## 19420

*Ask the howattman54*

Ask the Howattman 54 over on the leatherwall. He is an expert on Howatt bows


----------



## Howattman54

*Did someone mention my name???*

I was just cruising through and saw this thread...Made me have to go and register.

Win1885,

Your bow was made in 1971. Although the Bandito was an entry-level bow, it was still very reliable and well-made. They didn't have fancy exotic riser woods, but were nice bows none the less. You could expect to pay $150 or so for a nice one. 

As far as the question about whether Damon Howatt Archery Co. is still in business, that would be a resounding YES! Martin Archery purchased the Damon Howatt name and facilities in 1976, but the Howatt Plant is still in full operation in Yakima, WA. Any traditional bow sold with the Martin name is made at the Yakima facility. Howatt also made all the laminated limbs for Martin compounds (back in the stone age when compounds HAD laminated limbs!). I guess you could say Howatt makes them and Martin sells them.

Anyway, it's great to be here so fire away if you have any Martin/Howatt related questions and I'll do my best to answer them. I look forward to talking with you!

Howattman


----------



## parole

I have a howatt ventura sr# H.V.7172 can you date this for me?


----------



## Howattman54

Freddy,

If it has a thin accent stripe down the center of the riser, it's a 1987; If not, it's a '77. They're nice bows, particularly if you need or want a longer bow. Howatt provided a lot of Venturas to European FITA/Olympic teams for training purposes. The Ventura was discontinued in 1992. Martin resurrected the old bow forms and put out a bow called the Victory for a while (not as nice as the Ventura), but that bow was discontinued in the 2006 catalog year (late 2005).

Howattman


----------



## win1885

*Damon Howatt*

Howattman, 
Thanks for the information. The Bandito may have been an inexpensive, entry level bow, but it's beautiful. The riser wood looks to be bubinga. I'm
pleased with it's looks and it's very light in the hand. The grip feels just right for my hand. 
Yesterday, I cleaned it up some and discovered baby wipes make an excellent
bow cleaner. Many of the slight rub marks came off the bow and it now looks almost new. I did discover some very fine (almost invisible) horizontal stress lines in the glass on the bows back. Hopefully they won't affect performance. 
It needs a string......what lenght do you recommend?
Tom I.


----------



## Howattman54

Tom,

I'd recommend a 54" string, with a brace height of 7 1/4" to 8". The riser is Brazilian rosewood, by the way .

Howattman


----------



## Karon Howatt

*Howatt still making bows, NO.*

Damon Howatt is the man who made the Howatt bow, but he died because of an automobile accident in the 1960's. He is not still making the bows. The business was sold to Martin and the bows are still being made.

Damon Howatt was my uncle. He loved archery, and he loved making beautiful bows out of varities of wood.

Karon Howatt Mazie


----------



## 2son

*Howattman54*

If you are still passing through this forum on occasion, maybe you could help me date my Damon Howatt?
The serial No. is HHA8078
AMO is 62"
Weight is 38#@28"
It's the Hunter model

It's a beautiful thing..don't think it was ever shot! Thanks for any info. BTW, what do think the brace height should be?


----------



## Howattman54

Depending upon the riser wood, your bow was made in either 1978, 1988 or 1998. If it's a reddish wood with a vertical accent stripe, it's a 1978. If it's a brownish riser made from laminated maple with a reddish vertical accent stripe, it's a 1988. If it's made from three vertical laminations (dark brown or gray maple, zebrawood and bubinga (the reddish wood I've been referring to), it's a 1998 model. If it's marked Damon Howatt (with the DH logo), it's not a 1998 (they began marking them with the Martin name by that time). In any case, brace height should be between 7 3/4" and 8". 

Howattman



2son said:


> If you are still passing through this forum on occasion, maybe you could help me date my Damon Howatt?
> The serial No. is HHA8078
> AMO is 62"
> Weight is 38#@28"
> It's the Hunter model
> 
> It's a beautiful thing..don't think it was ever shot! Thanks for any info. BTW, what do think the brace height should be?


----------



## 2son

*Howattman54*

Thanks for the information on the DH Hunter. I believe it must be a 1988. It does have the Damon Howatt logo. I've attempted to upload a picture of the riser. So, If I did that correctly, perhaps you can take a look & verify my guess. Thanks alot!


----------



## Howattman54

Nope......That's a 1968. I guess I assumed it wasn't that old. Very nice condition, too!

The late '60s Hunters had the scallop cutout at the top fadeout, while later ones had a more smooth transition.

Very nice example of an older Howatt. Enjoy it!

Howattman


----------



## oxtail

*hunter*

I have a hunter and the serial number is HH2209 45# @ 28" and has the stabilizer insert can you tell what year it may be all info is greatly appreciated


----------



## jflars

Howattman54
I've got a Howatt recurve Eldorado RH AMO 70" Green glass back - tan belly
Also says Howatt Deluxe Yakima Wash. with a Logo (NE PLUS ULTRA)
Engraved in riser is numbers 44 and 3. 
What's a proper brace height and string length. Any idea of worth in good condition. I have a picture if I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## mikijh

Hi,
Howattman54
I am trying to find out some information on a Damon Howatt serial number - 8064. What model is it and what year was it made? Also, I am interested in looking for a 65# DH Hunter. I currently have 55# recurves. Would that be a significant difference?

Thanks!

Miki


----------



## crookedcreek

Howattman54
I need advise on two issues: 1) Dating a D-H Hunter serial number HH8375.
2) I have a Martin Dream Catcher, serial number MDC 1300. Previous owner drilled two holes on back for a sight. I called Martin Archery, trying to make contact with the Howatt plant direct. I wanted to purchase a thin piece of Ovangal wood ( as used in the riser ) to make an overlay to cover the holes. The Martin customer service man was less than helpfull in telling me that the Howatt plant is not allowed to have direct contact with the public. He further said that they ( Howatt ) would not be able to help me on a bow that old (?) and that I could not purchase the wood from them. It appears you are very solid in the Damon - Howatt world and perhaps connected in some fashion to someone at the plant. All I'm looking for is a piece of Ovangal overlay scrap the length of the sight window and am willing to pay for it. Can you advise how to get ahold of someone at the Howatt plant, around Martin ? Can you date the Martin Howatts, and if so, my S.N. MDC 1300 ?


----------



## Viking_hunter

*Howattman*

Hi Howatt man,
I have a Super Diablo. What can you tell me about this bow? I bought it new in 1991, I think? What's it worth? I don't hear of too many people shooting one.


----------



## Howattman54

Sorry guys. I don't check in much here....I'm usually on The Leatherwall on Stickbow.com, so I guess I've missed a few questions. So let's get to it:

Miki - I can't tell you anything from just a serial number. A picture would be great, but even a description would help. As for the difference between a 55# and 65# bow, it would take some work on your part to work up to a 65# bow, particularly if 55# is what you are used to. Not saying you couldn't but I'd expect your accuracy to go into the toilet for a while and you may even pick up some bad habits along the way.

Crookedcreek - Just guessing without seeing it, but I would say your Hunter is probably an '88 model. The Dreamcatcher (Serial# MDC 1300) is a 2001 model. I would suggest filling the holes rather than trying to cover them with a piece of wood. Although you wouldn't think so, the riser flexes in the sight window area, so anything you glue onto that area is most likely going to pop off. My recommendation. If you still want to talk to someone at Howatt, the number is (509) 248-6900. Ask for Larry. But keep in mind, the Martin Customer Service Rep was correct: Howatt cannot sell or deal directly with the public (although I think he misspoke when he implied they cannot TALK to the public).

Viking Hunter - The Super D was first made in the mid-1960's and was one of Howatt's top sellers and most popular hunting bows. In it's first incarnation, it was made from rosewood and had black glass. It was discontinued in the early '70s, but was brought back by popular demand (and because Larry liked the bow!) in 1984-85 with zebrawood riser and limbs under clear glass. The Super D was changed for the final time in 1995, when it was given an amazakoue (shedua) riser with bubinga accents. Limbs were red elm under clear glass. The Super D was discontinued in catalog year 2000.

Howattman


----------



## Feanor

*New Howatt Hunter*

hey everyone i just bought a DamonHowatt Hunter just wondering if somebody could date it for me, i'm new to archery but i've always wanted a tradional bow, if anybody has any important hints for me i'd love to hear them, thank you
the label says 55# @ 28"
HH 32472
AMO 62"
The front is laminated or glass black and there is a threadhole for a stabilizer
i attached some pics so maybe somebody can date it, thanks everyone


----------



## alanraw

I've got one exactly like that, Feanor...65#@28", although it _feels_ like 80#, lol. And yes, Howattman, I'm fully aware of the fact that older Howatts were notorious for being pounds above the listed poundage, haha. Damn...I though _I_ was the only guy out here that was into old Damon Howatt recurves...


----------



## meesier42

man, those a beautiful bows. My Martin made Howatt Hunter is fantastic. I love mine and I am sure you'll love yours.


----------



## retro-grouch

Feanor..your Hunter is probabbly a 1983 model. Might be a 1993, but I think its an 83.


----------



## goblism

I recently got a damon howatt ventura and hunter ne plus from a guy for the cost of shipping, cannot wait try them out!


----------



## bdinpgh

Karon Howatt said:


> Damon Howatt is the man who made the Howatt bow, but he died because of an automobile accident in the 1960's. He is not still making the bows. The business was sold to Martin and the bows are still being made.
> 
> Damon Howatt was my uncle. He loved archery, and he loved making beautiful bows out of varities of wood.
> 
> Karon Howatt Mazie


Thank you for that insight Karon.


----------



## alanraw

goblism said:


> I recently got a damon howatt ventura and hunter ne plus from a guy for the cost of shipping, cannot wait try them out!


I had a Howatt Ventura that I just shipped out as a partial trade on a Martin Revelation. The Ventura is an absolutely _wonderful_ bow---a total pleasure to shoot, and the 66" AMO length is quite a boon for guys with 30-plus inch draw lengths like myself. I think you'll enjoy the Ventura. I've owned at least ten different Howatt Hunters over the years and they are great as well:wink:


----------



## GrizzDugan

*Howatt Ventura Bow*

I have recently inherited a Howatt Ventura #40 (see attached pics),
can anyone tell me what it would be worth?


----------



## DH24

I bought a Howatt Ventura & went out looking for info. I found the story about Damon on the internet & the fact that he died 6 months after selling the Business, contacted Martin archery & they actually gave me the number to call & found out my Bow was made in 86 but forgot to ask what kind of wood was used so I may call back but I am looking to buy another DH
but different model.


----------



## Night Wing

I enjoyed reading the posts from the past since I checked the dates of the posts in this thread. Just curious. I've always liked DH bows, specifically the 62" Hunter. But, I've never shot one because most of them I've seen in person are too heavy for me. I was wondering if anyone shooting this bow has a 30" draw length. If so, does it give you any "finger pinch".


----------



## bshaver

*Martin Hunter*

My draw is a tad over 31" and I shoot a Martin Dream Catcher which is similar to the Hunter but is only 60". I have some finger pinch, but I am somewhat use to it as I have never known anything different. My Ben Pearson longbow which I've had for 50 years is only 60". Didn't have any finger pinch on that when I was a kid! LOL.

Here is the deal. If you look, you will discover that Martin only offers the Hunter at 40# @ 28" as it lowest weight. Same with the Dream Catcher. But if you call Damon Howatt at Yakima they will tell you that they can make it 35# @ 28". You are not going to get any "special deals" on a special order, but you will get one sweet shooting bow at the draw weight you want. 

I don't think they make it longer, but Damon Howatt used to make some longer recurves. While you are talking about draw weight you might ask about length. Doesn't hurt to ask. You will love their service.

Ben


----------



## WindWalker

Not taking anything away from early Bear traditional-type bows, the popularity and sales of Bear bows was as much marketing and availability as it was quality and performance. Having come up in archery through the early days... mid 60's, I can attest that although Bear was a popular bow and were renowned for performance and durability, and definitely a bow to own, Bear bows were not considered (just) the ultimate bow to own. 

There were other bows (brands) that were as popular and many shooters were devoted owners/shooters of these (other) bows. Howatt bows were once as popular as Bear; they just were not as readily available as Bear bows. In fact, Howatt was considered a Cadillac among the various bows on the market.

Wing, Root, Pearson, Hoyt, Groves, Shakespeare (Root,) Herters, and others, were also highly popular bows.


----------



## QuietWyatt

Hey Dude,
I draw 30" and currently have three 62" Howatt recurves. Two Hatfields and a Hunter, I have never noticed any pinch and I shoot split. My Hunters and Hatfields really have some heat behind them. They shoot noticably or relatively faster than my other recurves in that class.


----------



## rattus58

I love martins... although I've gone through a number of them from Mambas to Hunters and wound up compromising with Martin on a Hatfield and two sets of limbs which was flawless and troublefree, I've also had a number of others as well... Browning Cobra, Wing, Browing Takedowns, Bear Kodiacs and takedowns, Hoyt takedown and a Quillan Canebrake of old, I come back to Martin as a first choice for new bows.. recently a Viper Longbow and Martin for all but one of my Longbows.

Martin Hunters (I've had 3) were my most favorite recurve. Problem was I destroyed all three of them somehow with my shooting style but great shooters and hunters all.

Much Aloha, :beer:


----------



## WindWalker

> Problem was I destroyed all three of them somehow with my shooting style


:confused2:


----------



## Night Wing

On Damon Howatt's website, they say they can make a custom bow. You'll pay more, but it would be worth it, at least to me. Click on the link below.

http://www.damonhowatt.com/


----------



## rattus58

WindWalker said:


> :confused2:


 We're not sure (Martin and Me) why all three of my hunters (a mamba too) and a host of others as well (Bear and Browning) and I'm not sure exactly why straight recurves don't seem to last with me. I'm not sure why, but longbows and all of my takedowns save one Mfg. of a cheap cheap takedown, work nicely and my longbows all have survived years.

Martin saved me by offering me a hatfield and two sets of limbs... Thank you Martin.... great to work with.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## WindWalker

> We're not sure (Martin and Me) why all three of my hunters (a mamba too) and a host of others as well (Bear and Browning)


You have had numerous high-quality bows and a "cheap one" all experience catastrophic failures? By "straight recurves," are you referring to "one-piece" recurves?


----------



## rattus58

WindWalker said:


> You have had numerous high-quality bows and a "cheap one" all experience catastrophic failures? By "straight recurves," are you referring to "one-piece" recurves?


Yes, hard to fathom aint it.... I've had one piece recurves except for the "cheap-one" which was a take-down. I now only shoot longbows or takedowns, which for some reason serve me without stress.

Martin is Super to Deal with. 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## DanaC

Karon, he did indeed produce some beautiful bows. I've owned several, and they're awesome. Some of the older ones were works of art, like the El Dorado series and the Del Rey.


----------



## muzzlebrake

I got my first Damon Howatt, a Super Diablo back in about 1970. Bought it from Rudy Bellows, Bellows Archery in Dallas. Was the best shootin bow I had ever owned and served me well. 
FWIW, Never leave a bow leaned up against the rear bumper of your truck. I was sick to lose that bow. 
Anyways, I have always missed that old Super D and just last week was able to find another one used and in perfect condition.
This one is a Martin SN# ESA 7371 Lefthand, so was probably a 1997 model. She's a looker and shoots like a bow should and every bit as good as my old Original SD. 
I have several custom bows, recurves and longbows and this Super D will out shoot em all both in speed and forgiveness.
I hope to draw blood with it soon. OCT 2 is getting here way too slow.


----------



## Boberau

Night Wing: I've been shooting a Howett Hunter for years. My draw is 29 1/2, no pinch. It draws well into 30" as well. When I get my Blacktail next year, I intend to keep my Howett Hunter. Biggest reason I'm buying a Blacktail is because a friend insisted it would shoot better for me. But, I have no complaints other than I 'm getting older and a lighter draw weight will be good to have around. I would certainly recommend the Howett Hunter for most people with a longer draw length.


----------



## Night Wing

Boberau,

I have two 66" Blacktails and these are the best recurves I've ever owned and shot. I can compare them to the other recurve bows I've owned and they are a 60" one piece Bear Super Kodiak and a 64" Bob Lee Signature TD. My Blacktails risers are 19" long with 23.5" limbs. The 62" Hunter looks to have a longer riser than my Blacktails. With a longer riser and short limbs, I think this is why Hunters can really smoke an arrow. My Blacktails aren't speed merchants, but each of them loves a heavy arrow. The only draw back to getting a Blacktail is the long wait, usually 13-15 months and this is why I don't own a third Blacktail. The Hunter should take considerably less wait time. The Hunter tempts me since I like it's graceful lines, but something keeps me from pulling the trigger from buying one.


----------



## Boberau

Night Wing:

Sounds reasonable. I'm looking forward to my Blacktail, so I can compare to what I'm shooting now. The Blacktail I ordered is 48# @ 29.5". If I like it, I may well go back and order another at about 40 lbs. We'll see. 

The wait time doesn't bother me much. I would just hope I get my bow with enough time to break it in and feel comfortable shooting it before hunting season next year.


----------



## Night Wing

Bob,

Since the Blacktails are cut 3/16" past center, they're easy to tune and easy to break in. You should feel comfortable after shooting it for one week. Try shooting it without an arm guard. I never have arm slap with either of my Blacktails so I don't need an arm guard when I'm shooting them.

BTW, since you have a 29.5" draw length, you might want to give Norm Johnson a call since I think he builds his bows' draw length in even numbers; 28", 29", 30", etc. In other words, no "half inch" increments.

Since you have a 29 1/2" draw length, I'll keep that in mind if I run across a used 62" Hunter.


----------



## PuraVida

*Date of my Bandito*

I recently purchased a Bandito and am wondering what it is worth because I feel I got a great deal on it for $10 and it is in near perfect condition. It is a 42# @ 28 and the numbers on it are HB 5103. Can anyone tell me what year it is and the value for resale when I choose to sell it? Thanks.


----------



## OBE

Try contacting howattman54. He knows a ton about Damon Howatt bows.


----------



## achilles

My first DH Hunter: 62" 50#@28"
Terrific shooter! Ser# HH31033


----------



## thorwulfx

Thanks to all the posters who have been sharing their knowledge about DH bows here on this thread!

Just bought a Super Diablo today. From what's been said here, I would guess it's older than I anticipated. I thought it was a '77, but it is rosewood with black limbs, so perhaps it's from the late sixties or early seventies, in the first run. It shoots great, in any case, and is still in good shape. I'll be posting a video of it soon.


----------



## centershot

Glad you dug this thread back up. Some good info here. I would love to find a 30# Ventura and 45# Hunter - I think I could sell off all my other bows and be very content with those two.


----------



## slade

I would love to get my hands on one of the older Martin target bows, but someone always wants it more ($).


----------



## Jinx3mt

*Have 2 Damon Howatt bows need info*

Howattman I have two bows that I would like to know about. Model, year and anything else. The serial numbers are "HOP 1255 and HOP 1256"

Anyway, it's great to be here so fire away if you have any Martin/Howatt related questions and I'll do my best to answer them. I look forward to talking with you!

Howattman[/QUOTE]


----------



## riddlewh

I just got a Howatt bow too, was told it was from the 50's but unsure. It has the Howatt Deluxe Yakima WASH on one side and on the side the number 47 with the number 2 under that. I'd like to try and find out when it was made


----------



## G Lynch

I've got one made close to the same time. sr#HHA8166


----------



## MLabonte

Hey guys need some help ! I'm also looking at purchasing a older DH but know nothing about them or there value ! This one has the black sticker on the back but it is blank ( doesn't say the model ) but it is 62inch and I believe [email protected], and it has a stabalizer mount.
Any ideas ???
Thanks


----------



## MLabonte

Also the one I'm looking at has a circular sticker on it saying made in Alberta I do believe


----------



## ember

I think this was a 1962? Just sold it because it was 34#@28", not a smart move. Could have been made by Damon.


----------



## Stick Flicker

Going to be posting about 6 or 7 Howatts, when I get the pics. put together.


----------



## MLabonte

Found out the one I was looking at is the hunter series, but has a stabalizer mount and was not made in Alberta but purchased there - any idea what it might be worth ? Going to try and post some pics.


----------



## MLabonte




----------



## MLabonte




----------



## MLabonte




----------



## MLabonte

View attachment 2218391


----------



## MLabonte




----------



## MLabonte




----------



## MLabonte




----------

